# HMS Myngs



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a diver and have just come back from an expedition in the Red Sea where we were diving the wreck of an Egyptian destroyer sunk by Israeli aircraft in 1970. I've been checking and found that the wreck used to be HMS Myngs and I'm trying to find some history of it while it served in the RN and I need some help. I took over two hours of high definition video of the ship and it's turned out really well and I intend to publish it on the web but I would like some history and a photo of the ship when it served in the RN. I have a few small ones I have got from other sites but a fairly large one would be wonderful.

Best regards

Steve


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to SN ... 
Have you searched under her Egyptian name? El Qahar.
I see a number of references there ..
All the Best, Raymond


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

treeve said:


> Hello and Welcome to SN ...
> Have you searched under her Egyptian name? El Qahar.
> I see a number of references there ..
> All the Best, Raymond


Yes I did. I have a lot of info about it when it served with the Egyptians but I just want to see what it got up to when it was in the RN. It was built in 1944 and was involved in Norway but that's all I can find out. Was it there on D-Day? What did it do? Is there any larger piccies of it flying the white ensign? I'm going to put a page up on my site which is www.divetheworld.com (shameless plug (grin)) but I don't think the story would be complete without the RN history and being ex RN myself I wouldn't feel too happy about it.

Steve


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Glad you have, 
it saves a lot of answers about stuff you already have.
Best of Luck, Raymond


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Hello*

Hello and welcome Steve.

If you go to http://www.navyphotos.co.uk/ you will find a photo of HMS Myngs. If you like it, send an e-mail to the site owner. He is very good at granting right of use to other sites.

Best of luck

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Steve
Welcome to the site.
Here are a few web pages that may help:
http://uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/4532.html
http://warships.web4u.cz/shipsplus.php?language=E&stat=GB&typ=DD&trida=Z&id=60887
http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/w+z_class.htm

I will try to find a few more later
Regards
Karl


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

fred henderson said:


> Hello and welcome Steve.
> 
> If you go to http://www.navyphotos.co.uk/ you will find a photo of HMS Myngs. If you like it, send an e-mail to the site owner. He is very good at granting right of use to other sites.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. There is a very nice photo of her and I've asked the site owner for permissions to use it. If he says yes then that's the photo I will use now all I have to do is find out what she got up to and thank you all for the help. Once I've got it all I'm sure that the video will be of great interest and I will let you know when it's up.

Steve


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you got this pdf file?
http://www.ww2ships.com/acrobat/gb-dd-001-f-r00.pdf

I have had a look through the NA at Kew Catalogue ...
Catalogue search "Myngs; 1940-1970; ADM" provides ...
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/
ADM 1/30057 Awards to 15 officers and men of HM Ships Kent, Bellona, Verulam and Myngs for services during attack on enemy convoy off Norway Nov 12/13 1944 (Operation COUNTERBLAST) 1944 
ADM 1/30367 Awards to 5 officers and men of HMSs Myngs, Scorpion, Scourge and Honeysuckle for services during passage of Convoys JW 65 and RA 65 to and from North Russia (Operation SCOTTISH): award of DSO to Capt H T T Bayliss HMS Vindex for services during 3 convoys to North Russia 1945 
ADM 1/26092 Sale of ships to foreign countries and giving of information to Parliament: sale of HM Ships Myngs and Zenith to Egypt 1954-1956 
ADM 1/26153 Sale of HM Ships Myngs and Zenith to Egypt 1955-1956 
PLUS all the Ship's Logs etc ..
So it is all there ...
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

List of ADM references as to Ship's Logs for you ...
ADM 53/124954,MYNGS,1948 SEPT,,
ADM 53/124955,MYNGS,1948 OCT,,
ADM 53/124956,MYNGS,1948 NOV,,
ADM 53/124957,MYNGS,1948 DEC,,
ADM 53/126485,MYNGS,1949 JAN,,
ADM 53/126486,MYNGS,1949 FEB,,
ADM 53/126487,MYNGS,1949 MAR,,
ADM 53/126488,MYNGS,1949 APR,,
ADM 53/126489,MYNGS,1949 MAY,,
ADM 53/126490,MYNGS,1949 JUNE,,
ADM 53/126491,MYNGS,1949 JULY,,
ADM 53/126492,MYNGS,1949 AUG,,
ADM 53/126493,MYNGS,1949 SEPT,,
ADM 53/126494,MYNGS,1949 OCT,,
ADM 53/126495,MYNGS,1949 NOV,,
ADM 53/126496,MYNGS,1949 DEC,,
ADM 53/128535,MYNGS,1950 JAN,,
ADM 53/128536,MYNGS,1950 FEB,,
ADM 53/128537,MYNGS,1950 MAR,,
ADM 53/128538,MYNGS,1950 MAR 1-APR 4,,
ADM 53/128539,MYNGS,1950 APR,,
ADM 53/128540,MYNGS,1950 MAY,,
ADM 53/128541,Myngs,1950 June,,
ADM 53/128542,MYNGS,1950 JULY,,
ADM 53/128543,MYNGS,1950 AUG,,
ADM 53/128544,MYNGS,1950 SEPT,,
ADM 53/128545,MYNGS,1950 OCT,,
ADM 53/128546,MYNGS,1950 NOV,,
ADM 53/128547,MYNGS,1950 DEC,,
ADM 53/130839,MYNGS,1951 JAN,,
ADM 53/130840,MYNGS,1951 FEB,,
ADM 53/130841,MYNGS,1951 MAR,,
ADM 53/130842,MYNGS,1951 APR,,
ADM 53/130843,MYNGS,1951 MAY,,
ADM 53/130844,MYNGS,1951 JUNE,,
ADM 53/130845,MYNGS,1951 JULY,,
ADM 53/130846,MYNGS,1951 AUG,,
ADM 53/130847,MYNGS,1951 SEPT,,
ADM 53/130848,MYNGS,1951 OCT,,
ADM 53/130849,MYNGS,1951 NOV,,
ADM 53/130850,MYNGS,1951 DEC,,
ADM 53/133289,MYNGS,1952 JAN,,
ADM 53/133290,MYNGS,1952 FEB,,
ADM 53/133291,MYNGS,1952 MAR,,
ADM 53/133292,MYNGS,1952 APR,,
ADM 53/133293,MYNGS,1952 MAY,,
ADM 53/133294,MYNGS,1952 JUNE,,
ADM 53/133295,MYNGS,1952 JULY,,
ADM 53/133296,MYNGS,1952 AUG,,
ADM 53/133297,MYNGS,1952 SEPT,,
ADM 53/133298,MYNGS,1952 OCT,,
ADM 53/133299,MYNGS,1952 NOV,,
ADM 53/133300,MYNGS,1952 DEC,,
ADM 53/136092,MYNGS,1953 Jan,,
ADM 53/136093,MYNGS,1953 Feb,,
ADM 53/136094,MYNGS,1953 Mar,,
ADM 53/136095,MYNGS,1953 Apr,,
ADM 53/136096,MYNGS,1953 May,,
ADM 53/136097,MYNGS,1953 June,,
ADM 53/136098,MYNGS,1953 July,,
ADM 53/136099,MYNGS,1953 Aug,,
ADM 53/136100,MYNGS,1953 Sept,,
ADM 53/136101,MYNGS,1953 Oct,,
ADM 53/136102,MYNGS,1953 Nov,,
ADM 53/136103,MYNGS,1953 Dec,,
ADM 53/138998,MYNGS,1954 Jan,,
ADM 53/138999,MYNGS,1954 Feb,,


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

treeve said:


> Have you got this pdf file?
> http://www.ww2ships.com/acrobat/gb-dd-001-f-r00.pdf
> 
> I have had a look through the NA at Kew Catalogue ...
> ...


Thank you so much for that. Looks like a trip to Kew is in order.

Very best regards

Steve


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

treeve said:


> List of ADM references as to Ship's Logs for you ...
> ADM 53/124954,MYNGS,1948 SEPT,,
> ADM 53/124955,MYNGS,1948 OCT,,
> ADM 53/124956,MYNGS,1948 NOV,,
> ...


Thank you again for that. Looks like my write up on the vessel will be fantastic or had better be (grin).

Thank you all again.

Steve


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

I could only find bits and pieces on the destroyer MYNGS in The Times archive. Perhaps the most significant mention was its involvement in the operation off the Norwegian coast in November 1944 that saw a German convoy destroyed (only 1 ship of 11 survived). The commander of the Myngs at the time was Captain M. L. Power, C.B.E., D.S.O., R.N.

Of the naming of an earlier destroyer of the same name, in 1913, The Times reported on the background to the name:

"Ten officers have been selected for their dis-
tinguished services to be honoured by having
destroyers named after them. The oldest of
these is Sir Christopher Myngs, who was born
in 1625, and as captain of the Elizabeth took
part in the first Dutch War. In 1664 he was
vice-admiral of the Channel Squadron under
Prince Rupert, and was knighted for his bravery
at the battle ofLowestoft. He was mortally
wounded in the battle off the North Foreland
in 1666.."


Here's an article on her leaving Portsmouth in 1956 as the Egyptian destroyer Al Quaher:
http://tinyurl.com/24j7nn

regards,
Martin


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

melliget said:


> Hi.
> 
> I could only find bits and pieces on the destroyer MYNGS in The Times archive. Perhaps the most significant mention was its involvement in the operation off the Norwegian coast in November 1944 that saw a German convoy destroyed (only 1 ship of 11 survived). The commander of the Myngs at the time was Captain M. L. Power, C.B.E., D.S.O., R.N.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys and you've come up with info above and beyond what I've expected. I've just started working expeditions into the Red Sea looking for Shipwrecks and we are going to be going over there with a lot of toys (side scan sonar, Magnetometers) to look for these wrecks to try and unravel the mysteries of how and why they just vanished. Finding ex HMS Myngs was a real bonus and now we are getting ready for the real expedition in February and I was wondering if I may impose on you gentlemen again. I have a list of ships that were lost in the Northern Red Sea that haven't been found and if anyone can point me/help me/give me a starting point I would be eternally grateful. Full credits will go to those that help with any of the archive stuff and we hope to turn it into a series to be broadcast on the TV.

Steve


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Steve .. why don't you post the list that you have?


----------



## SteveCT (Aug 30, 2007)

treeve said:


> Hi Steve .. why don't you post the list that you have?


These are all in the area from Safaga, north to Ashrafi Islands and over to Sharm el Sheikh.


Niger Basin
Rala 1
Cape Clear
Nahed
Bacchis
Attaki
Cristobal
Scalaria
Seastar
Olden
Steel Seafarer
Poliagos
Shimqa
Karen Vatis
Maldive Transport

These are the ones that we are looking at first. If the depth even on rebreathers is prohibitive then we can't get the video. I would like as much info as I can get and an approximate position to start with so we can commence sonar scans of that area.

Very best regards

Steve


----------



## moggie57 (Jul 10, 2009)

i have a photograph of the crew march 17th 1915 ,read my thread...


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

I am sure you will have seen this but just in case not

SERVICE HISTORIES of ROYAL NAVY WARSHIPS in WORLD WAR 2
by Lt Cdr Geoffrey B Mason RN (Rtd) (c) 2006
HMS MYNGS - Z-class Flotilla Leader
http://www.naval-history.net/xGM-Chrono-10DD-64Z-Myngs.htm



MB


----------



## fletchsteve (Aug 9, 2009)

*hms myngs*

Hi, so interesting reading this info on HMS Myngs......... my father was a radio operator from '44-45, and was on all of the convoys. i don't know how many radio operators they had on board, he was around 18 years old. He could still understand the morse code when i took him to portsmouth navy days about 15 years ago.
i wonder if there are still any surviving members left?


----------



## gingermickey (Aug 31, 2009)

Two things I have noted during my reading of this thread.

First is the unselfish and relentless research that has gone into Steve's request.

Second is the obvious gratitude that Steve feels for the huge and generous response he has received.

In the past I have heavily researched items for people on other websites and have neither been thanked nor acknowledged for it.

Well done the members of this site for your time and patience so freely given.

BRAVO ZULU!!


----------



## imarshall (Jan 19, 2011)

*Photo of HMS Myngs*

Hi Steve
Not sure if you managed to get a large photo of HMS Myngs. My Dad was on her and I've found this photo in his album. Caption on back reads "HMS Myngs July 1948 in Lymington Bay" Hope it helps.
Best Regards
Ian


----------



## carole55 (Apr 10, 2021)

My father served on HMS Myngs from 1950, having previously served on the Birmingham and Concord. He wrote a little about it in his life story an extract is below. 

After my leave it was back to barracks for a few months, then off to Gunnery School for a few months. Then off to another destroyer,* HMS Myngs*, in January 1950, based at Portsmouth, training anti-submarine teams.
In March there was a tragic accident on board. As part of the training, when carrying out an attack on a submarine, hand-grenades would be thrown into the sea to simulate depth charge attack. Unfortunately, one exploded prematurely, killing the engineer officer instantly, severely wounding another officer in the head and upper part of the body, he died a few days later. A third officer was slightly wounded in the bum – a sad do.
A few months later, whilst transferring stores at sea with another ship they fixed a line over, the line was attached to a copper rod about fifteen inches long and it struck a sailor in the face, tearing his jaw open, but he recovered OK.
Whilst on the Myngs, I went in for my Petty Officer exam. One point I was weak on was boat sailing, so one Friday, when the ship was due to go to Portsmouth for the weekend, I was sent for and told that I was being left behind with the sailing boat and a crew of five and told to sail round to Portsmouth, (in at the deep end)! I had an experienced crew so all went well. We landed at Yarmouth on the Isle of Wight, lit a fire of driftwood and cooked supper and settled down for the night. Early next morning we sailed into Portsmouth, a good experience.

I was hoping to research the accidents, but nothing so far.


----------



## carole55 (Apr 10, 2021)

On of my father's photos of the Myngs


----------



## Scotty 987 (Dec 26, 2014)

SteveCT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a diver and have just come back from an expedition in the Red Sea where we were diving the wreck of an Egyptian destroyer sunk by Israeli aircraft in 1970. I've been checking and found that the wreck used to be HMS Myngs and I'm trying to find some history of it while it served in the RN and I need some help. I took over two hours of high definition video of the ship and it's turned out really well and I intend to publish it on the web but I would like some history and a photo of the ship when it served in the RN. I have a few small ones I have got from other sites but a fairly large one would be wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotty 987 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Steve . My Dad served on the Myngs during the early 50 s . I’m desperately trying to find and others he would have been posted with .. My Dad is Gordon Scott from Sheffield .. I have a few photos of him and other crew mates but can’t work out how to post them !!


----------



## Scotty 987 (Dec 26, 2014)

fletchsteve said:


> *hms myngs*
> 
> Hi, so interesting reading this info on HMS Myngs......... my father was a radio operator from '44-45, and was on all of the convoys. i don't know how many radio operators they had on board, he was around 18 years old. He could still understand the morse code when i took him to portsmouth navy days about 15 years ago.
> i wonder if there are still any surviving members left?


My Dad Gordon Scott was crew on Myngs during this time and we are searching for any other surviving members x


----------

